# pkilcarr's new humidor!



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello Everybody!!! 

Here is where I will show you guys the new humidor I just got in. Some knowledge about me is I started with cigars about 1-2 years ago all casual nothing crazy and was turned onto it by my dad who has been a cigar guy for as long as I can remember. Im 22y/o now and starting my journey and we will see where it takes me. Now some info about what I have been up to I had in the past 6-8 months was an acrylic jar that stored about 10 sticks with some old box cedar and a hygrometer. Really was nothing much but recently I decided to jump up to the big leagues of a Humidor!! That's where it get FUN.... :vs_karate:


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Now I know everyone will have a fit when I ell you where I got my humidor from..... CheapHumidors.com!!!! :vs_shocked: I know I know its a sin. People are going to say "you get what you pay for" and "how do you buy something from a site that has the word Cheap in it!?" it was a deal I couldnt pass up and figured heck why not. It isnt a permenant buy but rather a hold over and a basic first time humidor too! So they were having a clearout sale and I snagged a desktop 25 count humidor for..... wait for it...... $15!! I know its veryyyy cheap but i felt comfortable with the buy. It was an Imperfect small desktop humidor and one that I knew I could handle to get started with so don't judge me too badly here. Pictures will be posted up when I have enough posts but tell me your thought and try not to rip me too big of a new a**hole lol :vs_peace:


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

It might work fine it might not. For 15 bucks if you like it there's not much to lose. There's no functional benefit to a humidor over a Tupperdor or coolerdor so the reason to get one IMO is the look and feel of a quality piece and I don't get that with cheap humidors.

I would go with Tupperware for your next stuff since you're on a budget.


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

I got a humidor from them and had absolutely no issues. More than happy with my purchase from @CheapHumidors


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Cigarer said:


> I got a humidor from them and had absolutely no issues. More than happy with my purchase from @CheapHumidors


Good to hear that!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Well best of luck to you with the humidor. Feel free to ask us for help and yes you will get a lot of tupperdor coolidor and you need a Winador (esp. From @elco69 :vs_blush. But hey this is your journey and have fun with it and eventually we will corrupt you in tupperdors and coolidor a when your ready haha. Again welcome!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Well best of luck to you with the humidor. Feel free to ask us for help and yes you will get a lot of tupperdor coolidor and you need a Winador (esp. From @elco69 :vs_blush. But hey this is your journey and have fun with it and eventually we will corrupt you in tupperdors and coolidor a when your ready haha. Again welcome!


Yeah, when you are ready for a wineador team Whynter will be here to help you and guide you (Team Whynter: @elco69, @lostmedic, @quazy50)


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Well there might be three but @elco69 won't buy one anymore he's bailing on us haha


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> Well there might be three but @elco69 won't buy one anymore he's bailing on us haha


Ha! Not bailing, I am the leader, the original, the one, the only "The Henry"


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

So today is the 4th day of seasoning the 25 count humidor and the readings are at 79 temp and 82%RH. What do you guys think about it? A couple more days of seasoning or let it settle? I have a damp sponge of distilled water in there and a disk humidifier with distilled water in there too. Thoughts??


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is what we got! These pictures were from a few days ago


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

RH check tonight came back with 77 temp and 81%RH. This is the 5th day so I think I might take out the sponge and see how it settles...


----------



## steve2jenny (May 2, 2015)

As mentioned by lostmedic, this is your journey. Enjoy it, love it, and be prepared to overwhelm your mind with a million questions the deeper you swim. But ask any question you have and state any concern you have. All will be answered and the way will be shown by these fine folks. Enjoy!!! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Yeah, when you are ready for a wineador team Whynter will be here to help you and guide you (Team Whynter: @elco69, @lostmedic, @quazy50)


It it saddens me that I am not apart of Team Whynter...

:vs_cry::vs_cry::vs_cry:


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Many here started out the same as you, myself included, with a couple of sticks and a cheap humi. There is no good reason to dive in head first and buy the best of everything before you've learned what you really like. There is nothing wrong with going at your own pace. As others have said, it is your journey, do what works for you. You have come to the right place, there is an absolute wealth of information to be had. 

Enjoy your trip down the rabbit hole!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Carolus Rex said:


> It it saddens me that I am not apart of Team Whynter...
> 
> :vs_cry::vs_cry::vs_cry:


What say you boyz! Do we give him the decoder ring and the secret knock?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Do it do it don't wait buy now and uses the summersave20 code on the best buy site for 20% off


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

17 hour check since I took out the sponge last night and humidity is down to 79% so I thinking i will prop the lid open a bit to let the humidity drop alittle closer to 73-75? is that a better idea before I toss the sticks in?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

What are your sticks in currently and what is media your are using currently. If it is a two-way media let it come down slowly on its own. Don't want to rush th RH levels in the device that will be holding most of your sticks just throwing that out there


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

My sticks are currently in my fathers humidor which is at 70% so those are fine while i set up my humidor and I just received a shipment in of 10 sticks and those were shipping in a 69 Boveda pack so i know those will be good for alittle while until the Humi is all set up


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

CHECK IN: left the Humi cracked open with the divider for 2 hours and RH went down to 78% so no big change but I do have it closed now to let it sit in its humididty for another 12 hours. Also the humidifier I will be using is a Boveda pack 72 or 69 and the sponge humidifier it came with using distilled water only.


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Should I introduce the Boveda pack into the Humi now so RH can level its self off while working with the pack??


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

IMO pick the humidifier that came with it and use 65rh. I started at RH of 70 and had burn issues weak flavors and then @Cigary and @elco69 convinced me to go lower around 65 and it improved my sticks 100%. But that's my 0.02$


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

Get rid of that sponge and just use 2 bovedas. Start with 69% and walk it down to 65% if you have issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> IMO pick the humidifier that came with it and use 65rh. I started at RH of 70 and had burn issues weak flavors and then @Cigary and @elco69 convinced me to go lower around 65 and it improved my sticks 100%. But that's my 0.02$


DAMN I just pickked up 2 packs of 72 Bovedas. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Carolus Rex said:


> Get rid of that sponge and just use 2 bovedas. Start with 69% and walk it down to 65% if you have issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion I will have to tweek what I had planned originally


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

UPDATE: So last night RH was at 73% so I figured time for the sticks to go in. I put in 14 sticks with a Boveda 69 and a charged up standard Humidifier and this morning its is at 71%RH and so far so good. Lets see how it gets as the RH drops a few more points.


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

UPDATE: So today I just checked and we're at 68%RH. I took out the Standard Humidifier block as I the RH didn't drop closer to the 69 Boveda I had in so the change and drop in RH is what I wanted. I figured even though it is a 69 Boveda the RH will probably slip 1-2% below that and stay constant. So if I can keep a 67-69% constant ill be happy. And if I notice too big of a drop I can always bring the block back into the Humi to add some RH. I did some tests for the seal though when i first got it and it passed no problem :vs_karate:


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> IMO pick the humidifier that came with it and use 65rh. I started at RH of 70 and had burn issues weak flavors and then @Cigary and @elco69 convinced me to go lower around 65 and it improved my sticks 100%. But that's my 0.02$


Now that I think about it I can use one of 72 Bovedas in small Tuperdor and place any new sticks into that to lower its RH to 72 and then introduce it to the right RH in my Humi after it has acclimated. Of coarse assuming that the shops and storage places from where im buying is keeping them at a high RH to combat the loss of RH during shipping. Ill see how i like doing that.... And if any thought on this please chime in, its always welcomed!


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

pkilcarr said:


> Now that I think about it I can use one of 72 Bovedas in small Tuperdor and place any new sticks into that to lower its RH to 72 and then introduce it to the right RH in my Humi after it has acclimated. Of coarse assuming that the shops and storage places from where im buying is keeping them at a high RH to combat the loss of RH during shipping. Ill see how i like doing that.... And if any thought on this please chime in, its always welcomed!


One thing to watch is when u get new sticks in that they don't skyrocket you RH. That's also another reason I keep lower so if my RH jumps I still have give before I get concerned. But does sound like a plan for as long as you have a charged 72 RH boveda packet. Then I'd switch to a lower one IMO


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

lostmedic said:


> One thing to watch is when u get new sticks in that they don't skyrocket you RH. That's also another reason I keep lower so if my RH jumps I still have give before I get concerned. But does sound like a plan for as long as you have a charged 72 RH boveda packet. Then I'd switch to a lower one IMO


Yep the way im seeing it work is:
1) get in some smokes
2) place in 72% Tupperdor to hopefully bring RH down to 72 if it came in high than that
3) after settled for some time in the Tupperdor with some cedar planks, transfer to Humi at 67-69%
4) let gradual come down of RH again
5) smoke after some rest time (couple weeks)


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

I get it wanting a nice wood humidor. I'm just at the infant stages of this game too. The first thing I wanted to do was get a classy looking wood humidor that sits on my table. It only took me one search on "good beginner humidor" to learn that it just ain't going to happen, so to plans changed immediately to a tupperdor also. I figure if the guys that know what their talking about use them, it's the way to go. You can't fight the reality of what works. When I started thinking about the cost of the merchandise I was trying to preserve, I didn't want to take a chance on something less than ideal. I may still get a wood humidor to set on my desk, but it will probably hold my money clip, knives, keys, sunglasses, edc, etc. Heck, I can enjoy a finely crafted wood box just for what it is, less the contents.

At the $15 investment, you could always just put that in your tupperdor just for the cedar and to organize, so it won't go to waste even if the seal leaks over time.

Anyway, good thread, helps a lot of us noobs out on making wise choices early.
Best of luck and keep'um hot.
Hawk


----------



## 223Patriot (Jul 28, 2015)

That humidor reminds me of my first humidor that I got from Thompson, of all places, well over a decade ago when I first started in this hobby. It served me well for many years until I started getting more into the hobby and outgrew it. Besides adding a little blue painters tape around the lip to provide a better seal I had never had any issues with my cheap humidor and think it's a great way to get started! Enjoy!


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

hawk45 said:


> I get it wanting a nice wood humidor. I'm just at the infant stages of this game too. The first thing I wanted to do was get a classy looking wood humidor that sits on my table. It only took me one search on "good beginner humidor" to learn that it just ain't going to happen, so to plans changed immediately to a tupperdor also. I figure if the guys that know what their talking about use them, it's the way to go. You can't fight the reality of what works. When I started thinking about the cost of the merchandise I was trying to preserve, I didn't want to take a chance on something less than ideal. I may still get a wood humidor to set on my desk, but it will probably hold my money clip, knives, keys, sunglasses, edc, etc. Heck, I can enjoy a finely crafted wood box just for what it is, less the contents.
> 
> At the $15 investment, you could always just put that in your tupperdor just for the cedar and to organize, so it won't go to waste even if the seal leaks over time.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks John! The tuperddor in the beginning is great and saves $$. It wasnt big enough and I saw a great deal I could jump on for a humi and figured heck why not even if it needs a little more attention then most humis it will get me to learn some tricks along the way. Still learning and soaking in all the knowledge I can.
-Patrick


----------



## pkilcarr (Sep 24, 2014)

Got a Dominican Sampler that I think I will enjoy veryyy much


----------

